# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour >  Tour Đà Lạt giá rẻ - hè 2012

## greenmekongtravel

*TOUR ĐÀ LẠT HÈ 2012*
ĐÀ LẠT MỘNG MƠ | Green Mekong Travel

*ĐÀ LẠT MỘNG MƠ*


*- Thời gian: 3 ngày 3 đêm*
*- Ngày khởi hành: 07, 14, 21, 28/06/2012*
*- Phương tiện: Xe du lịch*

*CÁI BÈ/TP.HCM –  ĐÀ LẠT* 
*21h00*: Xe và Hướng dẫn viên *Công ty du lịch Mê Kông Xanh* đón Quý khách tại điểm hẹn. Đoàn khởi hành đi Đà Lạt.  

*Ngày 1:    ĐÀ LẠT – THÀNH PHỐ SƯƠNG MÙ**(Ăn ba bữa)*
*Sáng*: Đoàn đến Đà Lạt, Quý khách dùng điểm tâm sáng. Khởi hành tham quan: *Vườn hoa Bích Câu, chùa Tàu* – Khám phá bàn xoay kỳ bí. Dùng cơm trưa. Xe đưa quý khách về khách sạn nhận phòng, nghỉ ngơi.
*Chiều*: Đoàn viếng: *Nhà thờ Domain De Marie*. Tiếp tục đến *Thung Lũng Tình Yêu – Hồ Đa Thiện*, tham quan: *ngôi nhà Tình Yêu, Vườn Hoa Giai Nhân*,…   Du khách chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp của nhiều loài hoa: Tulip, Hồng Nhung,   Hướng Dương,…hay dạo bộ trong rừng thông, cưỡi ngựa dạo quanh hồ, chụp   hình lưu niệm… Tiếp tục tham quan *Cơ sở Rừng Hoa Đà Lạt* với: p*hòng triễn lãm hoa tươi bảo quản nghệ thuật, Hoa tươi cắt cảnh, cây giống*… Sau đó đến thưởng thức đặc sản Đà Lạt  (miễn phí) tại cơ sở sản xuất mứt Đà Lạt.
*Tối*: Quý khách dạo Đà Lạt về đêm. Nghỉ đêm tại Đà Lạt.

*Ngày 2:    ĐÀ LẠT – LANGBIANG  (Ăn ba bữa)*
*Sáng*:   Xe đưa đoàn đi vào xã Lát, buôn của người dân Lộc Lạt nằm dưới chân  núi  Langbiang, trên đường đi Quý khách ngắm cảnh ngoại ô Đà Lạt với  những  nhà vườn trồng đủ loại hoa màu. Quý khách leo núi, chinh phục *đỉnh Langbiang*.   Từ đỉnh núi, chiêm ngưỡng toàn cảnh thành phố Đà Lạt thơ mộng, huyền  ảo  trong sương mù. Rời Langbiang, Quý khách tham quan và thưởng ngoạn   phong cảnh tại *Thung lũng Vàng* –  một quần thể núi, non, suối, hồ là đệ nhất phong cảnh của cao nguyên Lâm Viên.
*Chiều*: Quý khách viếng *thiền viện Trúc Lâm*,   đi cáp treo qua đồi Rôbin (chi phí tự túc), ngắm cảnh: rừng thông, hồ   Tuyền Lâm, núi Phượng Hoàng từ trên cao. Rời Thiền Viện Trúc Lâm, tham   quan *Lâu đài mạng nhện*.
*Tối*:   Xe đưa đoàn dự buổi liên hoan chia tay Thành phố Đà Lạt, thưởng thức   rượu chát – đặc sản Đà Lạt. Tự do mua sắm, dạo phố  Đà Lạt.

*Ngày 3:    ĐÀ LẠT – TP.HCM/CÁI BÈ  (Ăn hai bữa)*
*Sáng*: Trả phòng khách sạn. Xe đưa đoàn đến *chợ Đà Lạt* mua đặc sản. Xe đưa đoàn tham quan *thác Preen*. Sau đó Quý khách lên xe rời Đà Lạt khởi hành về *TP.HCM*/*TT Cái Bè*. Trên đường về, ghé thị trấn Bảo Lộc, Quý khách dùng cơm trưa và thưởng thức đặc sản trà, cà phê (miễn phí). 
*Chiều*: Đoàn về đến TP.HCM/TT Cái Bè. Chia tay, tạm biệt và hẹn tái ngộ.

 *GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI: 1.450.000 VNĐ/KHÁCH*

*
BAO GỒM*:
 
Vận chuyển: Xe tham quan đời mới, máy lạnh. Đưa đón khách theo chương trìnhKhách sạn: Gần chợ, đầy đủ tiện nghi: tivi, máy lạnh, tủ lạnh, 2 - 4 khách/phòngĂn uống: Ăn theo chương trình (01 bữa sáng + 02 bữa chính/ngày)Ăn sáng: Bánh canh/ phở/ hủ tíu/ bánh mì ốp la + cà phê/nước ngọt Ăn chính: Cơm phần (thực đơn 05 món + cơm trắng + tráng miệng + trà đá)Hướng dẫn viên: Thuyết minh và phục vụ cho đoàn suốt tuyến. Tham quan: Vé vào cổng các điểm tham quan theo chương trình.Phục vụ: 01 Khăn + 01 chai nước tinh khiết 0,5l/ngườiBảo hiểm: Bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour. Mức bồi thường tối đa: 10.000.000 đ/vụ.Quà tặng: Mỗi khách được tặng 1 nón du lịch Mê Kông Xanh.*KHÔNG BAO GỒM*: 
 
Xe ngựa, xe lên núi, vé đi cáp treo, chi phí vui chơi giải trí  cá nhân, và các chi phí ăn uống ngoài chương trình.Điện thoại, giặt ủi, nước uống trong phòng khách sạn và các chi phí cá nhân khác. *GIÁ VÉ TRẺ EM*: 
 
Từ 11 tuổi trở lên bằng giá người lớn.Từ 06 - 10 tuổi: 50% giá tour người lớn (ngủ ghép chung giường với người lớn).Dưới   05 tuổi: Không tính vé, gia đình tự lo cho bé. Nhưng 02 người lớn chỉ   được kèm 01 trẻ em, nếu trẻ em đi kèm nhiều hơn thì từ em thứ 02 trở  lên  phải mua 50% vé. (Tiêu chuẩn 50% vé: được 01 suất ăn + 01 ghế ngồi, ngủ chung phòng với gia đình).

Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ: *0913.033 986 - Ms.Hân*
ĐẢO XANH PHÚ QUỐC | Green Mekong Travel *
CÔNG TY TNHH TM DV DU LỊCH MÊ KÔNG XANH*
Địa chỉ: 410 Khu 3, TT Cái Bè, Tiền Giang
Điện thoại: 073.3924 118 - 3924 218 -  Fax: 073.3924 119

VPĐD: 229 Lê Thánh Tôn, P.Bến Thành, Q.1, TP.HCM
Điện thoại: 08.3827 5990 - Fax: 08.38275 992 E-mail: info@greenmekong.com.vn
Website: www.greenmekong.com.vn

----------

